# Greetings from England



## Stu (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi,

I've only just joined up here so I thought i'd say hello.

I started my martial life 4 years ago in the art of Ninpo, I stuck it out for 12 months and realised that it really wasn't for me, i'd lost the spark of excitment that I first had. I then went on to Study JuJitsu, and again after 12 months i felt the itch to find a Style that I truly wanted to learn.

Then I found Wing Chun and i've never looked back.
The style that I study is the YipMan syllabus however my Sifu's first teacher was Joseph Cheng before he learnt from the YipMan lineage so its not uncommon for us to be taught something that's a little different from the YipMan way of things. My Sifu has a very large knowledge base as he grew up in a traditional Kung Fu Family in China. I think that pretty much all of his family studied one form of Kung Fu or another so every now and again he'll have us performing monkey Kung Fu to liven up our Wing Chun lessons.

I'm curently at Chum Kiu Level, our school only has 3 belt colours... if your learning Sil Lim Tao your a red sash, Chum Kiu your a green sash, and Bui jee your a brown sash. (Then obviously black).

Over the years i've picked up many different skills and sampled many different styles, Escrima, nunchuka, Staff, Bokken,Grappling, TaiChi, Ba Gua, glimpses of Mantis and Hung Gar to name but a few. 

Anyway thats enough about me, I look forward to meeting you all


Stu


----------



## MJS (Mar 23, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask any questions you may have! 

Mike


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 23, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Drac (Mar 23, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 23, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  Lots of goos stuff in here.  Enjoy!


----------



## stickarts (Mar 23, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!!!


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 23, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Seems like you have tried a lot of different styles, I look forward to your postings.


----------



## Stu (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the hello's and greetings!

You all seem like a very friendly bunch of individuals!


----------



## still learning (Mar 23, 2006)

Hello, Welcome to the forums and enjoy the sites....Aloha


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Welcome aboard.  Wow, you've quite a bit of knowledge in your head to share.  Hope you enjoy yourself here.


----------



## Gemini (Mar 23, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Stu! Sounds like you'll have much to share! Enjoy the board!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 23, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 23, 2006)

*Welcome to Martial Talk, Stu!*


----------



## Kacey (Mar 23, 2006)

Welcome, and enjoy!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 23, 2006)

Welcome and I look forward to your posts!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Gentle Fist (Mar 23, 2006)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 25, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting! :asian:


----------



## Lisa (Mar 25, 2006)

Welcome!  Look forward to your posts! :wavey:


----------



## mystic warrior (Mar 25, 2006)

*Greetings*


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 27, 2006)

Good to have you here 

Enjoy 

~Tess


----------



## kickcatcher (Mar 27, 2006)

Welcome from England.


----------



## bobquinn (Mar 28, 2006)

Welcome to the real world!
Keep on, keeping on!
OIC
Bob Quinn


----------



## tkd_jen (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow, you have a lot to share it sounds like! Welcome and hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 29, 2006)

Good to have you with us Stu!  Welcome.  I look forward to your posts.  :wavey:

- Ceicei


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome Stu! There are good people here.


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Wing Chun Dummy (Mar 31, 2006)

welcome stu. im also from england and there is info about the wing chun teachers that i recommend here: http://wingchun.atspace.com/teachers.htm

do you train under Sam Kwok or Shaun Rawcliffe lineage?


----------



## Stu (Apr 5, 2006)

hi there wing chun dummy,

My Sifu has trained under Sam Kwok, however his first teacher was Joeseph Cheng who studied under Lee Shing who studied under Yip Man and Ng Chung-Sok.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Wing Chun Dummy (Apr 9, 2006)

ok, that last post of mine needs editing because it's got a dead link now... but there seems to be no way to edit... anyway, stu... who does your sifu consider to be his main sifu? joseph cheng?


----------



## kenpo0324 (Apr 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT...enjoy


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome, Stu! :ultracool


----------

